# Neue Entdeckung in Steam



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe echt eine krasse Entdeckung gemacht in Steam
Eine Anwendungssoftware (kein Spiel) mit erfolgen


----------



## Zakuma (8. Mai 2013)

Software ist nichts neues, Driver Fusion ist seit heute im Store enthalten ausserdem fällt mir Spontan noch ArtRage und 3DMark ein welche man in Steam kaufen kann.

Einfach im Shop oben auf Software


----------



## Slanzi (8. Mai 2013)

Der TE wollte hier eher auf die erreichbaren "Erfolge" herraus und den Sinn des Ganzen.
Erschließt sich mir auch nicht, aber naja so wie manche den Erfolgen hinterherjagen, könnte das noch ein Verkaufsargument sein


----------



## Eiche (8. Mai 2013)

öfter mal steam einschalten 

der ehemalige driver sweeper entwickler macht schon lange werbung damit das man ihn unter greenlight voten soll mit erfolg würde ich sagen.

da ist nix besonderes bei


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht was bei diesen Erfolgen so interessant ist, gibt man damit an oder bekommt man deswegen Anerkennung von anderen ?
Also ich habe es noch nie erlebt, das jemand die Erfolge eines anderen überhaupt nur angesprochen hat.
Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn dahinter die Erfolge anderer zu begutachten, das bringt doch nichts.
Früher wurden Erfolge in das Spiel integriert, die den Sinn hatten um aufzuzeigen wie man das Spiel in Perfektion meistern kann, aber heute werden sie nur verwendet um die Leute Online zu halten.
Ich habe schon viele Erfolge gesehen, und die meisten sind einfach nur lächerlich und komplett überflüssig, für jeden kleinen Pfurts bekommt man sie schon.


----------



## Erok (8. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht sollen sie auch "nur" das eigene Ego stärken um zu zeigen, wie toll man ist.

Bei Driver Fusion bekommt man wahrscheinlich nach der Erst-Installation gleich den Erfolgs-Button fürs installieren des Programms lol


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. Mai 2013)

Naja, diese "Erfolge" sind schon in Spielen komplett nutzlos. Eigentlich muss man sich darum gar nicht erst kümmern, Errungenschaften bedeuten mir nichts. Zumindest nicht wenn man Sie so wie Sie von Steam oder Ubisoft in Massen hinterhergeworfen bekommt.

Das einzige was vielleicht interesannt ist: Wenn man die globalen Erfolge ansieht, kann man sehen von wie viel gekauften Spielen durchgespielt sind. Natürlich erfährt man nicht alles dadurch.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (12. Mai 2013)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht wenn man Sie so wie Sie von Steam oder Ubisoft in Massen hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


Naja, bei vielen Spielen, wie z.B. L4D sind einige Sachen dabei wo es schon Spaß macht hinterher zu jagen und die gar nicht so leicht zu schaffen sind.
Achievements muss man halt nicht so Ernst nehmen. Es gibt Leute, die sind scharf drauf alles zu schaffen und Leute denen es am Popo vorbei geht 

Das es die auch bei Programmen gibt finde ich allerdings auch ein bisschen sinnfrei^^


----------

